# spawning question



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys, Saphira here. I have a question about spawning bettas.
what do I do with all of the babies if I hatch more than I can house?
I am thinking about breeding mine.
(sorry if this seems like a really stupid question, I'm new here.)
thanks, -Saphira


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is where selecting a good pair of fish to spawn is very important. Why? Because very little people would want to buy or even be gifted petstore quality bettas... pretty things sell!
Considering you can have anywhere between 0 to 300 fish in a single spawn you really have to think long and hard if breeding bettas is for you. 
Each of those fish will need daily water changes from the moment you jar them which can happen at 5 weeks or 10 weeks. 
It's a LOT of work but very rewarding when you are prepared and your fish turn out nicely. 
Currently I'm dealing with this. I spawned the male in my avatar in August and have 80+ (almost) 3 month olds who are in need of new homes. 
I can sell mine, not for much, but their parents were bred by the IBC champion breeder and they have caught the attention of some people. 

Some members take them to petstores which (if they accept them at all) will either give you store credit or buy the fish from you. 

Before you do anything RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH. You will need to prepare with fry foods, good spawning setups, lots and lots of jars, and be willing to dedicate a few hours a day for the next 3-4 months to your fish. 

Breeding should not be taken lightly because is a big responsibility.

Good luck, welcome to the group, and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi! Glad to see someone who is asking questions about breeding.

I will tell you this much... You may have anywhere between 1 and 200 survive. I currently have 150+ at 4 weeks old, and most are massive in size! Soon I have to move the females to a grow out tank (luckily found a cheap one today...) and eventually the males will be jarred.

There is a ton of research, but please don't hurt your brain overdoing it. Every method is different, and every betta fish is different. Most people started out with pet store bettas... Heck, I did too! And now I am breeding better quality. Which do I prefer? Better quality. I find less complications, and plus just that extra 10-40 dollars put out on a decent pair has people lined up for fry from any spawn! 

I also took in mind I am in Canada. Not many betta breeders here. Many people were thrilled they were going to find someone who could give them quality, for a decent price. I also asked around, seeing what people would like to have... In terms of colors, tail types, etc. Because of that my next spawn is not going to be a doubletail spawn, but a crowntail spawn!

And there are NO stupid questions.

If you find you have limited space, and many fry you may need to consider culling. Keep only the best of the best fry. Ones with the achieved coloring, finnage, size, etc... Sometimes it is hard, but there are times you should.

Where to sell: Like I mentioned, I asked around. Make sure you are going to be able to give what people want. 1/10 here want veiltail. 5/10 want crowntail. 4/10 want dumbos. I wouldn't breed veiltail! Also remember fish stores might take some of the fish, but not always. 

Do not expect profit for the first few spawns... Between getting set up, getting live foods (I highly recommend live fry food), jars, plus getting yourself comfortable and ready for such a task you will spend lots of time and a good amount of money.

But also remember you do not need to be spending hundreds on a spawn! Think ahead! Perhaps check out garage sales, kijiji, sales in stores... Ask around, post "wanted" ads, check out second hand shops. Best of all, collect things here and there for up to a year... Rather then delving immediately.

If you need any help, ask more questions! We will help you every step of the way, if you need.


----------

